# Cork size



## Jeff Sparagana (May 10, 2020)

I have 3 cases of empty bottles from an Italian rose. I am using them along with other empties to bottle 100 gallons of Verdicchio. 

I normally use size 9 corks. I had a very difficult time corking these bottles with size 9 corks. Some corks went in cleanly but others not all the way or they bent.

I have a table top corker. It has never been a problem doing regular wine bottles for 12 years. I measured Rose bottle openings. Most wine bottles have a 3/4” opening. These empty Rose bottles have a 5/8” opening. Any idea where I could find narrower corks to fit. Been looking online. No luck yet.

thanks
Jeff


----------



## cmason1957 (May 10, 2020)

Are #7 corks that much smaller? I forget exactly what size they are. Usually once I have problems with a few bottles of a given type, I toss those bottles.


----------



## crushday (May 10, 2020)

You can get #8 corks just about anywhere. I would check Amazon.


----------



## G259 (May 10, 2020)

I use #8's, they go in semi-easy into bottles with a hand corker, but I'd imagine that a floor corker would be ideal.


----------



## WinoDave (May 11, 2020)

Did you try the #9 rubber corks and dip in sanitizer.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (May 11, 2020)

Jeff Sparagana said:


> I have 3 cases of empty bottles from an Italian rose. I am using them along with other empties to bottle 100 gallons of Verdicchio.
> 
> I normally use size 9 corks. I had a very difficult time corking these bottles with size 9 corks. Some corks went in cleanly but others not all the way or they bent.
> 
> ...


I am very new to winemaking, but I simmered my corks for 5-10 min., dipped in sanitizer, and corked the bottles while warm w/hand corker without a problem. I also oiled the top "metal" section of the Portuguese hand corker. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Johnd (May 11, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I am very new to winemaking, but I simmered my corks for 5-10 min., dipped in sanitizer, and corked the bottles while warm w/hand corker without a problem. I also oiled the top "metal" section of the Portuguese hand corker. I hope this is helpful.


When you simmer corks, you start the process of breaking them down. While sanitizer is good, dipping your corks in it is not recommended. What’s a winemaker to do? Buy quality corks and store them properly until you need to use them. Before use, sanitize you’re corks using Kmeta fumes. I do this in a small plastic bucket with 1/2” deep Kmeta solution in the bottom, and a colander to hold my corks above the “water line”. Drop in the number of needed corks to sit 10 or 15 minutes with the lid on, and use them just like that, DRY and sanitized.

Its good to maintain your corker mechanism, make sure no oil can get on the parts that touch your cork, and use food safe grease.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (May 11, 2020)

Johnd said:


> When you simmer corks, you start the process of breaking them down. While sanitizer is good, dipping your corks in it is not recommended. What’s a winemaker to do? Buy quality corks and store them properly until you need to use them. Before use, sanitize you’re corks using Kmeta fumes. I do this in a small plastic bucket with 1/2” deep Kmeta solution in the bottom, and a colander to hold my corks above the “water line”. Drop in the number of needed corks to sit 10 or 15 minutes, and use them just like that, DRY and sanitized.
> 
> Its good to maintain your corker mechanism, make sure no oil can get on the parts that touch your cork, and use food safe grease.


Great info John, thanks! Yes, I did use a little veg oil on the mechanism.


----------



## stickman (May 11, 2020)

Vegetable oil is food grade, but will oxidize over time and eventually become sticky.


----------



## Jeff Sparagana (May 11, 2020)

I would not use a liquid on the corks. Ordered some size 8 to see if they fit easier.
Jeff


----------



## cmason1957 (May 11, 2020)

It is probably worthwhile to purchase some food grade lubricant. Here's one, I am sure there are many others to choose from:






Silicone Spray (12 oz) | MoreWine


FDA approved food grade lubricant. Great for lubricating keg parts, especially poppet valves, relief valves, and lid o-rings. Great anti-rust film for...




morewinemaking.com


----------



## Jeff Sparagana (May 11, 2020)

Thank you. 
jwff


----------



## hounddawg (May 13, 2020)

i use a italian floor corker it will put a #9 in a #8 hole with ease, the italian floor corker has metal jaws, and last mines 6 years old and still works like new,,,
Dawg


----------



## montanarick (May 13, 2020)

K-meta like Johnd suggests is always good idea. I just did mine into glass of vodka and put in bottle with Italian corker - works great


----------



## kevinlfifer (May 13, 2020)

I have some older #9 corks, they seem a little dry from age. I tried moisture to no avail. No amount of tweaking would get those puppies into a 5/8" neck, and I use a floor corker. Get some #8s They should work fine. Smaller corks, #7s, will limit your shelf life.


----------



## montanarick (May 13, 2020)

I sure wouldn't use old dried out corks - not worth it


----------



## kevinlfifer (May 13, 2020)

They are in the craft bin


----------



## GaDawg (May 14, 2020)

I use no. 7 for early drinkers.


----------



## hounddawg (May 14, 2020)

i used #9 flor corks for everything, then steve said he had wine going back years around half cork, and the other noracroc's and could tell no difference, that's steve of AIO vacuumpumpman so for several years now i only use noracroc's for everything,,,
Dawg


----------



## troycifer (Jul 13, 2020)

Johnd said:


> When you simmer corks, you start the process of breaking them down. While sanitizer is good, dipping your corks in it is not recommended. What’s a winemaker to do? Buy quality corks and store them properly until you need to use them. Before use, sanitize you’re corks using Kmeta fumes. I do this in a small plastic bucket with 1/2” deep Kmeta solution in the bottom, and a colander to hold my corks above the “water line”. Drop in the number of needed corks to sit 10 or 15 minutes with the lid on, and use them just like that, DRY and sanitized.
> 
> Its good to maintain your corker mechanism, make sure no oil can get on the parts that touch your cork, and use food safe grease.




Can I do the same thing to sanitize my natural corks but use Star San solution instead?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2020)

No, StarSan needs to be in contact with the object being sanitized. It works by having a low _p_H, lower than bugs can tolerate. So the bugs need to be immersed in the low-_p_H solution to be eliminated.


----------



## troycifer (Jul 13, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> No, StarSan needs to be in contact with the object being sanitized. It works by having a low _p_H, lower than bugs can tolerate. So the bugs need to be immersed in the low-_p_H solution to be eliminated.


Thank you!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 13, 2020)

troycifer said:


> Can I do the same thing to sanitize my natural corks but use Star San solution instead?


No, metabisulphite sanitizes by the sulfur fumes interacting with the bacteria. Star San is a contact sanitizing agent.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 14, 2020)

troycifer said:


> Can I do the same thing to sanitize my natural corks but use Star San solution instead?



Nope, the fumes do the work for you with the potassium metabisulfite, whereas StarSan has to actually be in contact with the surfaces you intend to sanitize.

Edit: didn’t intend to be redundant, just didn’t see the two responses on the second page..... carry on.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 14, 2020)

troycifer said:


> Can I do the same thing to sanitize my natural corks but use Star San solution instead?



I would guess not. My understanding is that Star San sanitizes by contact with the object. Kmeta solution sanitizes both by contact and by the gas given off by the solution. That is why the "corkeators" e.g. JohnD's bucket, colander and lid set up, that people make up works so well. I have an old salad spinner. I put the corks in the basket, the solution in the spinner bottom and put the top on when I begin to bottle. By the time I am finished bottling, the corks are nicely sanitized by the gas.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jul 14, 2020)

troycifer said:


> Can I do the same thing to sanitize my natural corks but use Star San solution instead?


No. StarSan is a contact sanitizer. K-meta works by sanitizing with the fumes it gives off. You would need to wet the corks with StarSan and as Johnd said, that is not recommended.


----------



## montanarick (Jul 14, 2020)

troycifer said:


> Can I do the same thing to sanitize my natural corks but use Star San solution instead?


K-Meta works by the S02 vapor produced. That doesn't occur with star san


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 14, 2020)

I used the SO2 vapor method for about 5 years without a problem, then I changes to doing nothing. I keep my corks in a ziplock and I haven‘t had a problem in the last 8 years.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 14, 2020)

I am the same as @GaDawg, except I put mine in a plastic container and throw some dry K-meta powder in there with them. Don't know if it makes any difference or not, but it's what I do.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 14, 2020)

Is Sodium Metabisulfite (Na-Meta? - never see it mentioned as such) the same as Potassium Metabisulfite (K-Meta) for sterilizing? I got a bag of Na-Meta when I inherited my wine-making equipment. I use if for sterilizing equipment. A little goes a long way and I still have lots left. 
Is storing with powdered K-Meta or Na-Meta in a sealed container acceptable, or is the 10-15 minutes above liquid, when needed, preferable?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 14, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Is Sodium Metabisulfite (Na-Meta? - never see it mentioned as such) the same as Potassium Metabisulfite (K-Meta) for sterilizing? I got a bag of Na-Meta when I inherited my wine-making equipment. I use if for sterilizing equipment. A little goes a long way and I still have lots left.
> Is storing with powdered K-Meta or Na-Meta in a sealed container acceptable, or is the 10-15 minutes above liquid, when needed, preferable?



Yes, Na-meta works the same for sterilization as K-meta does.


----------

